# Befuddled



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

Does anyone play Befuddled?  I just started playing tonight.  If anyone is playing or is planning on playing I'm akagriff on that game also.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe I looked at the wrong game but it looked like a single player game to me. I didn't buy it yet but put it on my list. It looked interesting. I'll wait for your review.

BTW - I am playing Chuzzle - fun!


----------



## akagriff (Sep 8, 2009)

I think you're right.  I guess you play your own game and then try to get a higher score. 
Well, i like the game. So I recommend it.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I tried it after I saw your post and like it too.  In fact it has eaten up several hours of my free time in the past couple days!


----------

